# Alien Haunted house 2013 help!



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

hello guys! this year i made a werewolf haunted house that was pretty awesome!! Next year i want to do an alien haunted house but am running low on ideas!! Im thinking on a area 51 lab and then changing to something else through a vortex tunnel  any ideas??  any help is awesomee.. any ideas for props, rooms, anything i can buy, or how 2s  any help is welcomed lol thanx yall!!!!!! :winkien:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for. Is it for an idea of what to change the house to after the vortex, how to tie your werewolf costume into the haunt, or...?
How much room do you have to play with?
Do you have actors and help, if so, how many that aren't tied up in the first part of the haunt?
What kind of budget to you have to for the haunt?
What kind of room do you have for storage when you have to pack everything away afterwards?

As a quick thought, why not just have the second part of the haunt be a mirror image of the first part, but with it being aliens in the lab coats and humans strapped down to the tables, as though it was humans landing on THEIR planet and being studied?


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

A UFO crash would be cool!


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

watch "men in black" for ideas.

a confining room with dangerous alien



















a laboratory where aliens dissected human bodies

half alien half human mutant

(an effect that you can use :
http://sfxcheap.blogspot.fr/2010/10/tete-de-poupee-mise-en-lumiere.html )

an human with small alien in the head opened .

classic alien escapes from the abdomen of a man

alien eggs
my version :
http://sfxcheap.blogspot.fr/2007/12/loeuf-dalien.html


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

*Alien Movies*

Look at District 9 for a half man half alien look or cowboy vs alien


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Toxic or bio hazard fog chillers might work. I Made one out of a 55 gallon drum. Green glow sticks in the output make a great effect.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Interesting ... I"ve been seriously thinking of the same theme for 2013. Our haunted house is in our garage, and we've been doing this for about 5 years now. We've always done the old Universal stuff ... the Mummy, Wolfman, etc.

Time for something new! 

I can fit about 4 - 5 "rooms" into our garage. I'd like to build a facade so that it looks like a UFO crashed into the side of our house, and the facade would also be the entrance & exit into the UFO. I'm not sure how this would be built exactly though. I guess we'd have to have some kind of construction resting just outside the garage, along with the spaceship's tail up against the garage's side of the house.

It'd be cool to have a control room or bridge area, with several panels of blinking lights, displays, etc. I know little about electronics though, so this will be interesting to learn. An alien scare would work well here ... maybe someone in an alien costume suddenly appearing from behind a sliding door.

Using a dot room would fit well with this theme ... maybe another person got teleported, but didn't quite make it all the way. Plus, a dot room is a really cool illusion with a minimal amount of effort. 

Other than that, I have no idea what else to add.


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

see also
http://davelowe.blogspot.fr/2012/09/59-days-til-halloween-building-ufo-part.html

http://davelowe.blogspot.fr/2012/09/building-ufo-part-two.html

http://davelowe.blogspot.fr/2012/09/building-ufo-part-three.html


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Why not an Alien zoo? an area that looks like they have been collecting species from other planets. You make a few aliens and have a spot reserved for humans.
perhaps they are looking at humans as a possible food source?
either of those concepts could turn into a few cool rooms in a haunt. maybe one of their captures escaped and has killed a few of them?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.instructables.com/id/a-life-size-U.F.O./

A link to my old U.F.O. (RIP) if you want it...


----------



## Ses Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

One of my favorite effects that we did at a non-profit haunt, many years ago, was we blacked out a room and hung up a couple dozen of those glow in the dark, hard plastic alien face masks. Then we put two actors in the room, dressed in all black and wearing the same masks. Between groups of people, the actors would shine a flashlight on their masks and on the hanging ones. They'd "float" around that room, then step back to the wall and back out again. It was a much more creepy effect, I felt, than the standard checkerboard and strobe light rooms.


----------



## Gallows (Aug 16, 2013)

Alien themes are awesome, and you'd be amazed at what you can build into spacecraft or lab equipment. I'd recommend brainstorming a few room ideas, decide a central focus for each room, then hit the various second hand stores to gather some prop building materials.

Examples:
Laboratory - Focus prop could be a surgical table, or even a crate with "something" inside it. Materials to build it - some old lamps can be dissected into interesting pieces, painted silver and mounted on wires to look like alien tools, the body could be a prop or an actor screaming, a crate can be built out of a couple old pallets or a few sheets of trellis.

Kryogenic storage - Focus Prop could be a space pod (a good way to reuse an old coffin prop) or even just some jars filled with props (I personally enjoy cutting up those toys that expand in water and putting them into old jars/bottles, with some food coloring)

Alien lunch room - Wrap some aluminum foil around a picnic table and have a dismembered human on some plates with some gigantic alien silverware.

Escape tubes - A basic maze set up, but instead use clear plastic and some plastic "mirrors" to create a different environment. It's pretty scary to even see another guest through clear plastic.

A couple links for DIY projects.

Toxic Waste barrels are pretty awesome and a pretty easy DIY
http://www.instructables.com/id/Halloween-Props-2/step5/null/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Goldies-Toxic-Waste-Barrels/

I'm a big fan of tentacles, this is an etsy link, but I'm sure there's a way to DIY.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955206097203/

Good luck, and have fun with your haunt!


----------

